# Husqvarna YTH2148



## codydog (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello, I’m a new member from Maryland and need a little help. My Husqvarna YTH 2148 was working fine. We cut the grass and turned the mower off. A couple of hours later I started the mover to put it away. The mover moved a foot or so and stopped moving. The engine runs and the mower deck works. I was getting ready to pull the transaxle when my wife told me about a person at work who has the same problem. The fix has something to do with an electrical problem, maybe a switch. I have no other information on this incident. Any ideas on how to fix this problem? Is there a better/heavy duty transaxle that I could replace the current one if it’s broken? Thanks for your help.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..coyddog.. When you say moves a foot or so and stops does the engine die, or does the mower stop pulling? If it runs, and the deck works your drive belt is broke, or off.


----------



## codydog (Jul 11, 2013)

wjjones, 

Thanks for the reply. Turns out, somehow the transaxle disconnect was partially pulled out. After I pushed it all the way in the tractor worked. I have no idea how or why it got partially pulled out. Thanks again


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

codydog said:


> wjjones,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Turns out, somehow the transaxle disconnect was partially pulled out. After I pushed it all the way in the tractor worked. I have no idea how or why it got partially pulled out. Thanks again



Glad to hear you got it sorted out sometimes when I turn mine off the brake pedal bounces a little so that could be the same with yours, and it kicked the by-pass out a little.


----------



## hpwolfe1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Starter drive gear keeps stripping out. It only engages 1/4". Can't find way to adjust. Have 4 stripped gears


----------

